# Got into LMU NEED HELP!



## ChubChaseEnt (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all,
So I apologize in advance for rambling. Here's the deal. I was a biz student in undergrad, graduated 1st in my class with a 3.98 GPA, then got an MBA and have spent the last 2 years working for the world's biggest tobacco company. Career is great, just got promoted, new company car etc......... here's the problem....... I'm not that into business anymore. LATE last fall I decided I wanted to pursue my real dream of film production/producing. I didn't really understand the difference between the two. I also missed the deadlines for every school but USC and LMU. I took the GRE and got a 1260. I applied to both schools but my essay for the Stark program wasn't as good as I think it could have been. Last week I got rejected from USC. Yesterday I got a call from LMU and was told I'd been accepted. I need some advice! Is LMU a good program? I know it is a production track, and also 3 years but would it also prepare me for working as a producer? Do they have good rep in the business? How about alumni networks? I guess what it comes down to is with those stats, is it worth going to LMU this fall or sitting right at work and applying to more programs for next year? Your help is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!! Thanks guys,

Rog


----------



## ChubChaseEnt (Mar 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## Sonia (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't apply to LMU, but there's a thread about it  here. Looks like at least 2 people on the forum applied, but no one seems to know much about the program.

Have you visited the school or had a chance to speak with faculty and current students about the program? That seems like a good way to get a feel for it and figure out if it's a good match for you.

Also””do a forum search of "Loyola" and "LMU" and see what you can find on any of their programs, not just producing.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 13, 2009)

> Is LMU a good program? I know it is a production track, and also 3 years but would it also prepare me for working as a producer? Do they have good rep in the business? How about alumni networks? I guess what it comes down to is with those stats, is it worth going to LMU this fall or sitting right at work and applying to more programs for next year?



LMU is *definitely* more than worth your time. everything i hear about it is positive. the program is newer, but highly respected in "the biz."

i've got no idea why more LMU peeps aren't on these forums, lol.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was accepted into LMU's film and television production program as well!  Not sure if I'm going because I still have interviews with other schools, but here is a little bit of information that might help:

http://www.bu.edu/com/grad/pdf/Hollywood.PDF


----------



## ChubChaseEnt (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to go down there next weekend and check out the facilities. I'll keep you posted


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 8, 2010)

Chub,

From someone who's switched from a top-tier econ program to film, here's my advice. It sounds like you have a good job. And I deduce, from the missed deadlines, that it may have been I hasty decision (same with me, the first time around). From your qualifications, it sounds like stark would be a good fit for you, better than LMU. My suggestion would be to hold off and reapply next year, and take your time with the applications. I see you live in Oakland. I suggest taking some night courses at City College of San Francisco. Make some films, learn about storytelling. Take pre-production planning (essentially producing) with Debbie Brubaker. She is a vet producer, and she's known for letting interested students contribute to her productions. Live cheaply for a year, save all your excess income, and reapply in the fall. I don't know what your filmmaking experience is, but the top programs like to see some kind of demonstrated interest (volunteering on productions, taking classes, etc). Once you have that, your extra money from the corporate job, and the MBA in hand, you will kick ass in the apps, and once you get to school, and for internships. Since you have that degree, and you want to be a producer, I would suggest USC or Columbia, depending on your orientation (Hollywood vs. indie). Since i imagine you are solid on the business end, I would consider Columbia a little more because it focuses far more on the creative/story side of things. And you work with some really inspiring producers (James Schamus, Ira Deutchman, etc).

NYU is good too, but I have no firsthand experience with the program, so i cant really advise you on it.


----------

